# Lonely pigeon?



## fergus_the_feral (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here, and a newish pigeon owner. I acquired Fergus, a feral pigeon, at the end of June 2016. I work at a veterinary clinic where a wild bird rehab is also run, and he was brought in by a kind man who found Fergus with a broken wing (someone shot him...  he also has a BB forever in his side). Anyway, I adopted him, and he had to have a partial wing amputation. He survived everything a-ok, got the care he needed, and now he's a hilarious, sassy house pigeon who isn't afraid of the 80-lb. dog and tries to fight the tabby cat.  (Disclaimer: he is always safely in his cage when interacting with those two.)

Last night, however, I heard Fergus cooing to himself a couple different times after I had covered his cage and put him to bed. All the lights were out, and I myself was in bed reading. I've seen him coo to himself once in the daytime (however he was all sleepy, beak tucked into his puffed neck feathers). I'm just worried now that he is lonely! 

I'm totally open to getting another pigeon. However, I haven't had Fergus DNA sexed, so I'm not 100% sure he's a male. He hasn't laid an egg since I've had him (I'm not sure how often they lay, actually). So, basically, my questions are:

Do you all, in your opinions, think he could be lonely?

If I get another pigeon, and it happens to be the same sex, is that ok?

Thanks in advance for all your help! Even though I'm still working hard to earn Fergus's trust, I love him dearly!

Emily


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to know his gender, so getting a female would be best. Two males will often fight, but 2 females will get along. They do DNA tests on birds to tell you the sex. You have to pull a few chest feathers and I think it's about $25.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I have mine sexed in the uk by the same company and its a fast service too. 

http://www.animalgenetics.us/Avian/Avian-Index.asp


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Need to send off for DNA testing for two five week old pigeons but haven't the heart to pull five chest feathers.


----------



## fergus_the_feral (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks, all. I work with an avian vet so if I decide to have him sexed, I'll send it through our lab. Hopefully a female pigeon crosses my path, though!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope Fergus gets a friend soon.


----------

